

Google and Audi plot new front in Android vs. iOS war - kirtijthorat
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/30/5255912/google-and-audi-collaborate-on-in-car-infotainment-to-rival-apple

======
kirtijthorat
I think this entire article with the ‘war’ analysis is a pretty big stretch.
So what, Google is working directly with a car manufacturer comes seven months
after Apple announced iOS in the Car. It doesn't matter who comes first or
second. As long as it works with all mobile major OSs through established
Bluetooth standards is what matters. Build a car system which only operates
with certain mobile platform is not acceptable as it locks down to one type of
consumer group. No splitting please at least on this front. We already have
"fandriod" v/s "iSheeple" war going. The whole ‘war’ angle was completely
unnecessary.

